# Best All Season Tires in Minnesota



## Silo325 (Nov 2, 2006)

I just bought a 325ci convertible which needs new rubber (205 55 16").

What are some of the best all round tires. Interest - I would rather compromise wear and keep the best summer and winter performance.

Consumer reports liked Dunlop SP Sport 5000, Michelin Pilot Exalto, Continental procontact, etc..

Recommendations - Thanks


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

In Minnesota? All seasons???? You gotta be kiddin' me.

Get a big honkin' 4x4 for winter (preferrably with monster mudder tires). Leave bimmer in nice warm garage.

:thumbup:


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Seriously, a low clearance rear-wheel vehicle isn't going to perform in a snowy winter. Even the best all-seasons can't handle snow well, much less ice. That's thanks in part to the highly compromised tread compund, which for all-seasons is highly biased to warmer weather conditions.

Common sense says you're just tempting fate.


----------



## Silo325 (Nov 2, 2006)

*8 years of tire testing in Minnesota*

I thought I needed to update this thread after nearly 10 years.

Maybe I did ask the impossible. I tried two different sets of all season tires on my 2004 325CI. The following year I purchased a 330Ci (kept both) and added Blizzaks to it for the winter. We ran both cars in the winter for 8 more years.

325CI - It wasn't terrible until the snow got more than a few inches deep or wet. Typically, as MikeW suggested we used the Suburban. We had only one minor incident on ice with the 325. Thanks goodness for traction control.

330CI - When the snow fell my Michelin Pilot AS remined me of Russian Roulette. I never crashed but it was surely took some time off my life. As soon as I put the Blizzaks on it became my go to car. Ever gone over 100mph in snow? (105 to be exact) Deep snow? Well I'm not crazy!

So forget the AS rubber and use good quality dedicated winter tires.

Scott


----------



## Our BMW (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice to see someone update their old thread. Thanks
I'm trying to decide if my new to me 328xi with brand new GY AS will make the first Winter as I look for a dedicated set.


----------



## xolinlevh (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice to see the update  I've been looking for new tires in MN as well, had thought about replacing my horrid run flats with AS but....winter tires it is!


----------



## ZBreeze (Oct 26, 2016)

Please keep us up to date on the tires you choose and your experience this winter. Im going to slide through this winter (pun intended  ) as I have other driving choices for the heavy snow days but will be looking for a set next winter. 

I will say though that peoples perception of Minnesota and the terrible winters comes more from all the news they see of terrible winter weather (think International Falls) on the TV than what we actually have in the Minneapolis/St Paul area. Cold we have snow not so much. If you dont leave the metro area other than maybe once or twice a year AS tires are perfectly fine. I never owned a set on my 528xi and never had an issue. I will however be spending more time up north in the next couple years and will want a set to drive on.

..ZB


----------



## xolinlevh (Dec 20, 2010)

ZBreeze said:


> Please keep us up to date on the tires you choose and your experience this winter. Im going to slide through this winter (pun intended  ) as I have other driving choices for the heavy snow days but will be looking for a set next winter.
> 
> I will say though that peoples perception of Minnesota and the terrible winters comes more from all the news they see of terrible winter weather (think International Falls) on the TV than what we actually have in the Minneapolis/St Paul area. Cold we have snow not so much. If you dont leave the metro area other than maybe once or twice a year AS tires are perfectly fine. I never owned a set on my 528xi and never had an issue. I will however be spending more time up north in the next couple years and will want a set to drive on.
> 
> ..ZB


Yea I rarely ever leave the metro area, but I really hate the run-flats that are on my current X1. The ride is too harsh and they have already slid me around a corner this winter. As I said I was debating just getting some true AS tires but I think my better bet would be a set of winter and then come spring get some nice summer tires. Based on a number of recommendations I'm leaning to a set of X-Ice, once all my xmas stuff settles. In all honesty I could likely survive with regular tires but given my....'spirited'....driving style, better safe then sorry.


----------



## Our BMW (Dec 6, 2016)

Well coming from an AWD Volvo S60R with dedicated snows, they can't be beat. Those early morning commutes into work when the roads are still just snow covered, it's usually just ground clearance that stops you. There is nothing like pulling away from traffic at a light and keeping all the crazies in the rear view mirror.
I hope I don't regret doing this winter without.


----------



## Leo-RochesterMI (Mar 3, 2014)

Our BMW said:


> Well coming from an AWD Volvo S60R with dedicated snows, they can't be beat. Those early morning commutes into work when the roads are still just snow covered, it's usually just ground clearance that stops you. There is nothing like pulling away from traffic at a light and keeping all the crazies in the rear view mirror.
> I hope I don't regret doing this winter without.


More than anything, I loved the "keep all the crazies in the rear view mirror" part...


----------

